# [Visio] Beim Shape erstellen: Steuer-/Kontrollpunkte setzten?



## Syrill (28. Januar 2011)

*[Visio] Beim Shape erstellen: integrierte Verbindungspunkte setzten?*

Hallo! 

Ich erstelle gerade eine ganze Schablone mit neuen Shapes. Shapes zeichnen, Verbindungspunkte setzten etc. sind also kein Problem mehr, aber bei folgendem komme ich nicht weiter:

Ich brauche ein paar Shapes, die als Art "Sprechblaßen" dienen. Also eine bestimmte Form haben und dann mit Text zu füllen sind. Zwar kann man jedes Shape irgendwie mit Text füllen und ich habe auch schon Textfelder innerhalb der Shapes festlegen können, aber die Lösung mit den "Kleinen gelben Punkten" wäre eleganter. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie man diese Steuer-/Kontrollpunkte (?!) setzt. Ich habe mehrfach danach gegoogelt, aber kein brauchbares Ergebnis gefunden. 


*Für Lesefaule:*

Wie erstelle ich Steuer-/Kontrollpunkte (nicht Verbindungspunkte) in einem neuen Shape?

mfg,
Syrill

EDIT: Die Punkte, die ich erstellen will, heißen scheinbar *integrierte Verbindungspunkte*.


----------

